# Female Firearm help!



## jessyred (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi, 
I am fairly new to shooting and I was looking for a 9MM to start but then fell in love with my boyfriends Ruger 10/22...while a rifle won't work for Conceal Carry, I am torn between what to do....I've seen plenty of video on .22 for personal protection and heard they pros vs cons... but its so economical that I am still leaning toward it... and 10-22 rounds of a .22 placed together in a nice grouping, will hurt....I almost feel like with a 7-8 clip magazine if I have 3 people break in my house my shots are very limited, so if I miss it could be a problem.... 

I shot a Kahr Arms CM9 and loved it.. but there are no safety features on it and for a first time gun owner, I don't think I am ready for that....I shot a Kel-Tec PF9 and HATED it. It was far too heavy and rough on recoil, same with Taurus 45. 

I have been told to get a Ruger LC9 or for $50 more, a Ruger LC9 with laser (but then was told that it adds 1 more button to think about with all the additional safety features)

I have been told to get a Taurus 40 Slim, A Ruger SR22, Walther P22, Springfield XD9 Compact.... I am so torn because none of our ranges have these guns available to practice on and I don't want something I will regret. 

Any helpful quick tips??


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

dont forget or rule out the .380 there are lots a variants and they are between the 22 and the 9mm for recoil/power.....not the best for defense but not the worst. Try asking friends about theirs, might surprise you who has one for you to try


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a Bersa Thunder Plus .380 and its one of the best guns I own. 15 round clip so plenty to drop someone (or more) if you need to, on the bigger side of CCW but I use it only for my big jackets during winter time. A dream to shoot at the range, just enough recoil to know your shooting, very accurate, and affordable to boot! Now all the Bersa haters can show up!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Before you get to spending your money, I recommend you continue to read up on things.
For starters, got to this site: Cornered Cat
It is written by a woman for women. It's very likely she will have a number of suggestions that won't occur to to us men.
I also suggest you search out a basic handgun class.

Of the guns you mention, I am only familiar with the XDs. Good pistols, should you go that way.
My wife ended up buying herself a Walther PPK/S .380. It's a bit snappy, but she likes it. I thought I'd hate it, but they are pretty cool.
While better than nothing, I'd stay away from .22s as a defense weapon. You want a bit more thump on the receiving end, IMHO. With all the available (superior) choices out there, I just don't see the need.
Above all else, take your time, get it right.


----------



## TwoSixShooters (Mar 1, 2012)

take a look at the ruger LC9 nice little piece!!


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

First off, as someone else suggested, you should seek out some good training, like a basic handgun course, that will give you the knowledge needed to make your own decision as to what handgun you want. Secondly, will you be using this handgun for concealed carry, for a range gun/homedefense weapon, or for a combination of these things? If you're going to be using it strictly for a range/home defense gun, I would suggest a good double action revolver, such as a used Smith & wesson model 10 with a 4 inch heavy barrel. These can be found at Discount Guns for Sale - Buds Gun Shop by going there and doing a search as well as other places. If you're going to be carrying it, there are a multitude of smaller weapons that fit the bill, but, my suggestion would be either the Smith & Wesson M&P 9 Compact or the Ruger SR9 Compact, one of the better places that I've dealt with is Jet Guns Jet Guns, Smokin&apos; Deals although Buds and Gunbroker Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com and others are good also.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*jessyred*;
Some thoughtless people seem to believe that the correct response to your questions is: "Get a little gun for the little lady."
As your own experience has shown, that's not the answer that you need.

Small pistols are the very hardest to control, and to shoot well. They are not appropriate for beginners. Forget the CM9, the LC9, the LCP, and the P3AT.

A beginner needs something that's simple to operate, that presents the very same set of circumstances for each and every shot, and that has enough size and weight to help "soak up" the recoil that every adequate self-defense cartridge delivers to the gun user.
Once the beginner has learned safety techniques, sight-picture control, trigger control, and recoil control, and is able to place effective shots wherever they are required at all self-defense distances, then she might consider taking on a small-size pistol and learning how to control it. Until then, don't even consider it.

Large, heavy pistols are easy to learn to shoot, but hard to conceal and carry. There are two ways to handle these facts:
The first is to remember (I'm using someone else's words) that a defensive weapon should be _comforting_, not comfortable. Learn to carry and conceal the gun you've got and are already used to.
The second is to wait until you have achieved proficiency with the larger gun, and then to switch to a second, smaller and lighter pistol.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

First off, welcome aboard. If you don't mind, a simple correction in terminology, semi-auto pistols use magazines as does the Ruger 10/22, not clips. Not a flame by any means... just a helping hand as you enter into the world of firearms.

Most trainers and folks who have "been there" will tell you that for a self defense handgun you should purchase the most powerful caliber with which you can comfortably, consistently, and confidently deliver rounds to target. Generally, this is going to be a 9mm with quality SD loads, however if your chosen caliber that fits the criteria mentioned in the previous sentence happens to be a .380ACP than that is what you should use. The important thing is being able to hit your target and be able to do this repeatedly and with confidence.

Next, don't rush into this. Take your time, learn as much as you can, attend a few major gun shows where you can see and handle a variety of different handguns, pistols and revolvers, and learn how to separate the pseudo-information and BS from facts. You'd be amaze at the amount of nonsense there is in this field and gun shop people and police are not immune from this. This is very important because you can easily be led astray by people who think they know everything and impart bad information and recommendations.

You will need to handle as many guns which meet your personal criteria as possible (how you will carry, weight, size, etc.) in order to develop a list of viable candidates. A defensive gun should feel natural and comfortable in your hand, be a natural pointer (the sights line up quickly and consistently), not intimidate you with its recoil, quick with followup shots, and one that when pulled from a holster does not cause you to fiddle with your hold in order to obtain a good grip. In a word, it should feel like it belongs in your hand.

Find a range where you can rent guns and shoot as many as you can from the list of the ones you have narrowed down by your visits to gun shows and gun shops. If this is not possible, try to hook up with friends who shoot to see if they will let you join them (but watch the BS here).

Establish a price ceiling but keep in mind what price is your life worth. Buy quality... don't scrimp on a defensive firearm. And just because a certain gun costs less than another does not mean it is of a poorer quality. Case in point is Sig Sauer and Glock. Sigs tend to cost around $300 more than Glocks but Glocks have a proven track record and are among the best in terms of reliability.

When you have narrowed your choice down enough, you MUST consider these three factors in this order;

o Reliability. The gun MUST go bang as close to 100% of the time as possible. If it doesn't, the next two factors are moot.

o Practical accuracy. The ability of the gun/shooter combination to deliver rounds to target effectively, confidently, and consistently.

o Power. The selected caliber and load must be able to drive deep enough into an assailant to reach vital organs and cause the quickest cessation of aggressive actions as possible.

You mentioned the Kahr CM9 and you said, "..but there are no safety features on it..". This is not correct. The Kahr pistol is of the DAO design (Double Action Only) and its DAO design is one of the best out there in terms of a consistently smooth and evenly weighted trigger. It's safeties are built into the gun so there are no external safeties and for a DAO carry gun, that is a good thing. So you needn't worry about the Kahr design and safety. If you like the CM9, take a look at their K9 series as well. These are all steel, beautifully weighted with excellent ergonomics for the female hand.

Some guns to consider? In no particular order and price not being a serious consideration...
Glock
Smith and Wesson M&P series
Springfield Armory XD series
Ruger LC9 and SR series
Sig Sauer
Kahr
Taurus
Beretta
Heckler & Koch

There are certainly others but these should get you started. Visit their websites and check them out. Oh and you'll probably want to decide early on whether your direction will be towards revolvers or semi-autos. Size and weight are also important factors so pay attention there.

Lastly, do seek training from a qualified and reputable person. Spend the time, effort, and money to get the best training you can and trips to the range. And learn the laws of your state as they relate to the carrying of a handgun and the use of deadly force. I cannot stress these things enough.

Hope this helps you out. Please feel free to ask more at your pleasure.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Listen to Steve.

That's my advice.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree, listen to Steve, what he says is the same as most of the personal shooting instructors I know tell their students.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(It's OK. It's just my fan club.) :smt083


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (It's OK. It's just my fan club.) :smt083


I wish you could hear me cheering, every time you call me your fan.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

*Consider a 357 Snub Nose Revolver Ported*



jessyred said:


> Hi,
> I am fairly new to shooting and I was looking for a 9MM to start but then fell in love with my boyfriends Ruger 10/22...while a rifle won't work for Conceal Carry, I am torn between what to do....I've seen plenty of video on .22 for personal protection and heard they pros vs cons... but its so economical that I am still leaning toward it... and 10-22 rounds of a .22 placed together in a nice grouping, will hurt....I almost feel like with a 7-8 clip magazine if I have 3 people break in my house my shots are very limited, so if I miss it could be a problem....
> 
> I shot a Kahr Arms CM9 and loved it.. but there are no safety features on it and for a first time gun owner, I don't think I am ready for that....I shot a Kel-Tec PF9 and HATED it. It was far too heavy and rough on recoil, same with Taurus 45.
> ...


Jessyred:

I would consider buying a snub nose revolver that has been ported. A semi auto can be difficult for some women to rack especially one with a stiff recoil spring which is common in the 3 inch barrel semi autos.

I have never shot a snub nose revolver ported but a friend who is making me a gun holster for my Beretta Nano purchased a snub nose 357 ported magnum for his 5'3" senior citizen wife and she loves it. Porting reduces the recoil and a revolver is much easier to operate over a semi auto.

Russ


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

a combination of ideas from previous post:

- listen to steve
- proper saftey training
- buy a handgun, used, any caliber, semi, auto, what ever. learn to shoot this gun
- decide for yourself what you liked, didn't like, or what you may want in your "next" purchase
- a good value bought used, may be the same as a trade-in on your next purchase, negociate!
- IMHO, hand gun saftey is 95% mental and 1% mechanical with 4% as a wildcard.
- as you get comfortable with live fire in a handgun, the built-in "safetys" may seem redundant
- listen to steve

you asked for opinions.........

everybody has one of those too


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Consider starting off with a revolver. While it might not have much as far as how many rounds you can carry you have less to have to work with. No magazines, slides, feeding problems, jams, etc. Definitely a good start. 

Now, if you can shoot different calibers and see what you like. .22 is better than nothing. And while .22s have killed alot of people I wouldn't recommend it for personal protection UNLESS it was all you had. I am personally not a big fan of the .380s, but in all honesty they aren't bad. I would recommend going with a .38 as a starter and deciding how big of a caliber you want to go to.

As far as size of a gun. Find something sort of in the middle. I can't shoot a large handgun as well as I can a smaller one. Never have been able to. When starting my wife off I had her try to shoot a larger handgun and while she didn't do bad she was hands down better with a smaller gun. I agree with Steve on the really small pistols (like the Bersa Thunder, Kel-tec P3AT, Ruger lc9 or lcp. For my wife and her first handgun I bought her a Smith and Wesson M&P 9mm compact. She absolutely loves it, can't say I don't blame her I love it also. Recoil minimum, very accurate, very reliable, and mid-way on the price range. There are other great guns out there, but if you are looking for a semi automatic this is one I highly recommend you at least give it a shot.

Start with a big gun shoot those in several calibers, and then drop down to a smaller size and repeat. Find the right size and caliber for you. Also I might be one of the few, but find one that you think is comfortable. if you don't think it is comfortable you won't want to practice with it. And practicing is a big part.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Just because a revolver is functionally "simpler" than a semi-auto, doesn't make it any more of a ladies gun than any other firearm. To assume that a lady must "love guns" before being able to cope with a mechanical safety, is silly. Personal preference is one thing, and gender bias is another. You don't have to love guns in order to carry one, but if you carry without being proficient with your chosen firearm, you're a fool....male or female.

The age-old "trade-off" in handguns is especially applicable to the ladies..... short barrel, light weight, only 5 or 6 rounds equals much more perceived recoil. REGARDLESS OF GENDER. That being said, once proficient with the fundamentals, anyone can learn to shoot any caliber, as well as learn to shoot either a revolver, or a semi-auto. If the safety is that much of an issue, consider a double action only semi auto..... same basic function (point and pull the trigger) but you get 4 more rounds..... Just sayin' ..... most of 'em have a double-action trigger that is far superior to most ANY out-of-the-box revolver.

Shoes...... when you buy 'em, you try 'em on first...... if they don't feel good, you don't buy 'em..... if they feel good, and you buy 'em, chances are that you still might need to break in the shoes, and your feet.

Guns..... try 'em on first...... if they don't feel good, you don't buy 'em......... if they feel good, and you buy 'em, chances are that you still might need to practice with it, and enhance your ability to use it.....

Buying a handgun simply because someone else has one is just foolish. If there were a "best" handgun, we'd all own it, and there wouldn't be the huge selection of handguns to choose from.

Hey ........

GO SHOPPING


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would like to welcome you to our site and thank you for asking your question. It is, as you can see not a simple answer, like ok, go get a gun, type of thing. I have helped more then one beginner pick out their first weapon and a couple of those were women. You say you loved the CM9 but were uncomfortable with it's lack of saftey features. What did you love about it? You need to know what you like about a gun as well as what you don't.

I think you are going about this correctly, in that you are actually trying a few guns out. Remember this,* it will be your gun*, not your boyfriiends or your neighbors or anyone on this sites gun. It has to be one you are comfortable with and can control and operate effectively and will actually use. You know how strong you you know your tolerance for recoil and also for noise, you know how much you want to spend and what feels good in your hands. I normally tell the first time people I am talking to that they should try and narrow down their selection, before they begin the WEB CONFUSION stage. There are so many people out here with opinions and who are experts that I get confused when I read them, and I know a little about guns sort of.

I think Southernboy gave you some pretty sound advice in some of his points. As another poster pointed out trigger control is very important. I think having confidence with your gun is equally, no more important, then a big heavy gun. I have started a couple new folks out with .22's not big, not heavy, very little recoil, they became confident in their ability and and got used to the noise the gun made. They then moved to a bigger heavier gun and with the confidence they had developed were able to operate and be very effective wit the bigger caliber heavier weapon. I have also started folks with 9's and .45's They became confident and proficent with them and now can shoot and do shoot very well.

Keep trying some guns. Go to gun stores and hold guns. Then ask your boyfriend , your friends, or his friends if they have the guns you like so you can try them out at the range. Pick the one you will shoot, and that you can shoot. Don't get a CZ P-01 because I like the gun or a snub nose revolver because another lady someone knows has one or a 1911 .45 because a guy with a fan club likes them. But do not discount them either as they are all very good suggestions. It is not a simple question If you like a .22 and will shoot it and can and can well then get a .22. If you like the big heavy gun and can shoot it and shoot it well and will shoot it, then get it. Good luck be safe.

RCG


----------



## Sac327 (Feb 25, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *jessyred*;
> Some thoughtless people seem to believe that the correct response to your questions is: "Get a little gun for the little lady."
> As your own experience has shown, that's not the answer that you need.
> 
> ...


Speaking as a female who just got my CWP this year, I am surprised at how my earlier opinions changed the more familiar I got with different types of handguns and other firearms. Everyone told me (men) I had to get a 9mm for power but although I could shoot it with easy accuracy, it was just too big to carry and I just did not have the strength to chamber a round. Next I thought that a revolver Ruger LCP w/crimson laser grip was the ticket for me because it was uncomplicated and easy to use. But, the fact was the recoil was a killer and it was not as accurate because the barrel is so short. After 10 rounds I couldn't shoot it anymore and was jerking the trigger in anticipation of the recoil. I was getting frustrated and looked for somthing in between the size of the Glock 19 and the Ruger LCP revolver. I handled alot of options and landed on a Walther PPK/S .380 because it fit my hand perfectly, I could rack the slide, the recoil was manageable, I find it very accurate and it is so very easy to conceal in a very small cross body purse, a coat pocket or even my jean pockets. 
I've heard alot of pros and cons of the .380 caliber but what it came down to for me to carry I needed a gun that I was not afraid to shoot many times and could manage the slide. I now carry the Walther almost always unless I have a large purse and think I may need to shoot through it. But I have concluded that I would rather carry it on my person and eliminate the fear of someone snatching my purse with my gun it. 
I'm still learning but I have found a comfortable niche with the Glock 19 for home and car defense and my revolver or Walther for concealed carry. I wish more handguns were designed for womens strength and size needs. I will continue to explore and may find another one that I feel as comfortable with but for now, it's the Walther PPK/S for me. My husband even likes shooting it.
Thought I'd share my experience but yours may be completely different. Think 'confidence' when you choose your handgun. You're life may depend on it.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

usmcj said:


> Just because a revolver is functionally "simpler" than a semi-auto, doesn't make it any more of a ladies gun than any other firearm. To assume that a lady must "love guns" before being able to cope with a mechanical safety, is silly. Personal preference is one thing, and gender bias is another. You don't have to love guns in order to carry one, but if you carry without being proficient with your chosen firearm, you're a fool....male or female.
> 
> The age-old "trade-off" in handguns is especially applicable to the ladies..... short barrel, light weight, only 5 or 6 rounds equals much more perceived recoil. REGARDLESS OF GENDER. That being said, once proficient with the fundamentals, anyone can learn to shoot any caliber, as well as learn to shoot either a revolver, or a semi-auto. If the safety is that much of an issue, consider a double action only semi auto..... same basic function (point and pull the trigger) but you get 4 more rounds..... Just sayin' ..... most of 'em have a double-action trigger that is far superior to most ANY out-of-the-box revolver.


Seriously? Wow! A revolver being simple has nothing to do with a "ladies" gender. What it has to do with someone being new to handguns, and starting out simpler is better. Man or woman someone who is just starting out may be overwhelmed by having to worry about magazines (maybe accidently hittig the mag release, if the gun has a problem with mag dropping, etc.; then you might have external safeties you will have to work; then you have them trying to rack the slide, clearing malfunctions (to which I know some people who have shot for awhile who still can't clear a malfunction when they are relaxed much less understress). Then let's not forget how much easier a revolver is to clean.

I find a .38 snubnose to feel like a 9mm compact as far as recoil goes. My wife thought it wsa a little bigger, but not as bad as my .40 or my cousin's .45. Then if you pick up something like the 686 that is steel and about the same size as most full sized semi autos it will have less perceived recoil due to the weight.

As far as number of rounds. I guess the arguement could be made what if I need more. 5 to 6 rounds compared to say a 8 round mag of 9mm in a small compact isn't that bad. After all you can always use a speedloader or a speed strip if you need to reload. Just my .02¢.

A revolver is a good way to start. After that ANYONE can move up to a semi and give them a whirl. As for ease of maintenance and simplicity is why I recommend that she try a revolver. Not saying this is for everyone, hence, why I suggested she give it a shot.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

I am new to the forum and probably should spend more time reading then writing. In any event, my wife and I spent a couple of hours at a gun store yesterday looking for her first "service-caliber" level handgun. She has been shooting a lot and usually shoots one of my K-frame revolvers. She generally has enjoyed shooting my Bersa Thunder .380 (which I have carried for about 2 years). I now carry a Walther PPS. The Bersa was always a challenge to rack.
In any even after handling pistols ranging from a small .380 sig (which she loved) to M&P and a variety of other semi-autos, she settled on a glock. She needed ease of racking and comfortable hand fit and one that pointed easy. This will be a range gun and probably a night-stand gun, not a carry gun.
For carry, she has her Texas CHL, I would imagine she will finally settle for a shrouded revolver.
But to get to the heart of the matter, some training, say the same course your state offers for concealed carry might work as a starter and some time on the range with any gun you feel comfortable with are in order, in my book. I would never recommend a .22 for personal defense, but that is my opinion which can easily be dismissed.


----------



## Cornelius (Mar 5, 2012)

I think you are going about this correctly, in that you are actually trying a few guns out. Remember this, it will be your gun, not your boyfriiends or your neighbors or anyone on this sites gun. It has to be one you are comfortable with and can control and operate effectively and will actually use. You know how strong you you know your tolerance for recoil and also for noise, you know how much you want to spend and what feels good in your hands. I normally tell the first time people I am talking to that they should try and narrow down their selection, before they begin the WEB CONFUSION stage.


----------



## DangeRuss (Mar 7, 2012)

Holly said:


> Listen to Steve.
> 
> That's my advice.


Good advice Holly !!

Russ


----------



## Texasmade (Mar 7, 2012)

I concur....
Listen to Steve
Personally look into CZ P75 Duty in 9mm, its a compact and accurate as all get out, about $400 bucks to boot.


----------



## sonja (Sep 16, 2011)

Please do not start with an ultra-light weight 9mm, or a snub nosed revolver. Esp. if a new shooter.

Why?

Well, a snubbie has a very short sight radius and will be difficult to aim well. A very light semi-auto will punish your hand -- as a result, you just won't want to shoot it. 

Perhaps a revolver with a 4" barrel -- let's say a .357 mag - but start off shooting 38 Special out of it. Not a difficult gun to shoot so you can gain confidence.

Another alternative is the Springfield XDm in 9mm -- the compact model is accurate and soft shooting. If you decide you need something smaller, you can always pick up an LCP, LC9, etc. I'd stay away from 40S&W at first, same with 357 Sig, etc. 9mm is reasonably inexpensive to shoot. It will allow you to learn the basic skills. At some point you might just want to shoot a 1911 in 45ACP. They are fun, and accurate - but that's later.

I happen to carry either a Taurus revolver in 327 Federal or a Sig 238 in 380. The Sig is a small pistol - and since I have fairly big hands grip becomes very important. If I don't practice with it on a regular basis, I can't shoot it worth a darn. The little snubbie, for some reason, I shoot better than I ever expected. Perhaps it's a matter of lower expectations.

Before I forget -- when I shoot the 327 at the range, I usually practice with 32 H&R magnum rounds - much lighter to practice with. The rounds are fairly pricey so it is a commitment.


----------



## Stevebitt300 (Mar 28, 2012)

Why is it a problem if someone wants a specific type of instructor?

It's Glassygals money. She can spend it as she likes.

I know my daughter prefers a woman.
My wife doesn't care.

Women and men to teach differently. Neither is better because of their sex. But the level of communication may be different


----------



## barstoolguru (Mar 3, 2012)

say what they want but when the shooting starts people run no matter how big the gun is. 9mm like a glock 26 is very mild recoil or a lady smith in a 38 is a good choice. 

simple fact is no matter what gun you get you are gonna have to deal with recoil so learn to do that and what ever gun you get you will be happy with


----------



## kompactkites (Mar 16, 2012)

If i got shot with a pellet gun id proly turn away, lol.
I dont have a WHOLE lot of gun experience, but I have to say, i have shot several handguns and I am really glad I purchased my IWI Magnum Research Desert Eagle 9mm 
Magnum Research
This gun is known for its comfort and accuracy and smooth action, although a tad heavy but like my favorite movie snatch says
"Heavy is good...Heavy is reliable.....If it does not work you can always hit him with it" - Heavy russian accent. LOL


----------



## Idahokid (Jan 18, 2012)

My wife got a Ruger SP101 in a 21/8 Barrel.The guy at the gun store handed her a small pistol to see if she could rack the slide.It was tough to do.The shorter the barrel,the stiffer the recoil spring.A revolver is easy to use and less things to go wrong when you need it most.She punches .38 at the range and does well.And the end of are shooting session,She will punch some .357 rounds threw it.I myself carry a Beretta Nano.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Half of racking any slide is strength, and the other half is technique. There will always be a trade-off in handguns... longer barreled, heavier guns will generate less perceived recoil. 

Be glad there's a choice, and safely enjoy whatever it is you choose.


----------



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

Just get a 500 express revolver, the sight of it will have 'em running. You'll never need to fire it. :mrgreen:

(NOTICE: This post is a joke)


----------



## Zuzu (Apr 11, 2012)

> Female Firearm help!
> Hi,
> I am fairly new to shooting and I was looking for a 9MM to start but then fell in love with my boyfriends Ruger 10/22...while a rifle won't work for Conceal Carry, I am torn between what to do....I've seen plenty of video on .22 for personal protection and heard they pros vs cons... but its so economical that I am still leaning toward it... and 10-22 rounds of a .22 placed together in a nice grouping, will hurt....I almost feel like with a 7-8 clip magazine if I have 3 people break in my house my shots are very limited, so if I miss it could be a problem....
> 
> ...


First thing, sign up for a CCW class and be legal. 
W/r to handguns and caliber, it's very individual....ask a dozen shooters, get a dozen answers.
Gender has nothing to do with your choice IMO....I'm a big guy and I don't think I'd want to tote a .44mag for CC.

Now, hopefully you never have to draw on someone, but being prepared is what you want. And you must realize that you are not going to be setting up, drawing a bead on someone at 50 yards, etc. The vast majority of 'social opportunities' take place within a 3 foot distance. A lot of people talk of shot placement which is important, but the main thing is to have the gun in your hand and firing without hesitation until the life or death situation is over. And you know to _never_ go with someone against your will or get into the car with them. Even if they have a pistol. Best to be trained and draw and take your chances on _their_ poor shooting. Seriously.

Having said all that, I recommend _after a handguns/carry class_ a strong consideration of a .38Special snubnose pistol with a hammer shroud (ie, 'hammerless.') The Smith and Wesson airweights, while not as comfortable to shoot as my steel S&W 60, will be easier to carry in your purse or coat pocket. The hammer shroud/cover will prevent the hammer from catching on your clothing or stuff in your purse. And if you see one of those Smith .38's in hot pink, consider it. Seriously....not because it looks 'girly', but because an orange or pink revolver will be easier to see in dim lighting in your purse. W/r to ammo, 38Special +P ammo will take care of you if you have some training and practice. While there are lots of 9mm pistols with more firepower/capacity, revolvers are no brainers....pull and shoot. No safeties.

Lots of quibbling about how many pounds of trigger pull, etc, but in a life or death situation, a whole nuther set of neurons in your brain and muscles will be firing and you won't know 12 pounds from 5 pounds. Seriously. I have pulled and fired (revolver) in such a situation and never felt the 15 pound pull.....barely heard the pistol report either.... Ayoob Massad discusses this phenomenom in some of his books...... in such situations, you will not be you. Therefore, practice is needed to be able to act swiftly and efficiently without thinking of what to do. Once you have assessed that your life or another's is in immediate danger, you must act.

A CC weapon is not supposed to be your range gun or your plinking piece. Lasers and lights have their place in home defense, but IMHO in an impromptu social gathering of the perverse type, it's all about split second resolution and then function.

Of course....best to not be there in the first place! tumbleweed

*Zuzu's rules for guns and defense........ *
1. Avoid situations that could lead to danger. If in doubt, stay out!
2. If situation arises, run!!!! And FCOL, ladies, don't be walking about in stilletos....change to sneakers before hitting the streets.
3. Be competent with your firearm in case you do have to draw. Practice will make shot placement almost reflexive. 
-the old saying is two in the chest and one in the head......I would modify that a bit and say aim lower (if you have the presense of mind)
perps have continued with 2 shots in the chest, but a shot near the pelvis or hip joint and the perp is gonna slow down and probably go down.
4. Have the best stopper caliber _you_ feel comfortable with. If you can handle .45ACP, certainly no reason to carry .380 unless you like the gun. Go to as many gun shops and do as much testing out 'in the hand' you can.

.22LR is great for plinking and practice, and is not the worst caliber to carry (that would probably be .25), but you would be wise to choose something with more power. At present, for me, I like .45ACP and 9mm. May be .40S&W next week. But it won't be .25 or .22LR.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

If you think racking the slide has to do with strength, then please read and consider the following article...

Rack the Slide | Cornered Cat


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *jessyred*;
> Some thoughtless people seem to believe that the correct response to your questions is: "Get a little gun for the little lady."
> As your own experience has shown, that's not the answer that you need.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with this.

I am a woman. I have a LCP. I HATE IT. It is easy to CC but hard to shoot accurately.

My sweet husband has a Glock 21. It is NOT easy to CC. It is very easy to shoot accurately.

I also have a S&W .38 revolver. It is easy to shoot and very nice.

I just picked up a Walther P88 Compact. It could be CC IWB and shoots very good.

You have to decide what you want the weapon the most for. To CC or to use for home protection. If for home defense, get something a little bigger.

My brother has a Springfield XD 9MM and it is very nice. Small, easy to CC, long enough barrel that it shoots very tight. You can get extended mags for at home. The grip is awesome. It has a loaded chamber indicator that you can feel so if you grabbed it in the dark, you know if it is loaded or not....needless to say, I like it. I didn't say no when my husband said he wanted one.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I think we need a new forum called "listen to steve" !!


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> I think we need a new forum called "listen to steve" !!


Kind of like a Fireside Chat.....Yes...Yes....I like the idea!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

momtotwo said:


> Kind of like a Fireside Chat.....Yes...Yes....I like the idea!


OK: Fire lit. Easy chair at standby.
Not permitted to smoke any more, so bubble pipe in hand and bubble liquid at the ready.
Now, where did I put Fala and Elenore?


----------

